# Cherry Grove... Any Info



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Headed down to CG Thursday.. I know the mullet are in the surf.. Anyone have any updates or suggestions. Will be fishing from the surf.. mostly with live mullet and, shrimp.. got mullet gulp too.. should I throw any plugs or tin from the surf?? If so any suggestions.. Hope to catch something... but as long as I Be Fishing... thats alright by me.. SAND AND SUDS AND SMILES.. One Fish.. Two Fish.. Red Fish.. Blue Fish


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Getting to be that time of year where you have a chance at about everything...red drum, tons of blues, pompano, whiting, sharks, flounder, Spanish, weakfish, a few trout, etc. Pick what you want and target them is my advice. 

Flatties and reds are right at your feet. Pomps and whiting on fleas and shrimp. Trout, weakies, flounder, redfish, and pompano on jigs. Blues will be eating anything that looks like a mullet. Almost all of the above will eat finger mullet fillets.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> Getting to be that time of year where you have a chance at about everything...red drum, tons of blues, pompano, whiting, sharks, flounder, Spanish, weakfish, a few trout, etc. Pick what you want and target them is my advice.
> 
> Flatties and reds are right at your feet. Pomps and whiting on fleas and shrimp. Trout, weakies, flounder, redfish, and pompano on jigs. Blues will be eating anything that looks like a mullet. Almost all of the above will eat finger mullet fillets.


Planning a trip to Cherry Grove in October. What's the outlook for that time of year?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Solesolace said:


> Planning a trip to Cherry Grove in October. What's the outlook for that time of year?


Everything above plus more over slot red drum, spot, more trout, black drum, and the pompano and Spanish will probably be thinning out. Depends on water temps and water clarity. Plenty of tiny croaker on the bottom.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Smooth.. quick question.. is it better to fish past the breakers.. on the breakers.. or before?? Also.. where should I possibly target drum.. hoping to use my first whiting head for bait or open for suggestions..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Most drum are right at your feet in a foot or two of water. In the face of the last breaker is where I start...but anywhere can produce. I'd throw until you catch 2 fish then throw most of my rods there. 
Plenty of sharks so keep a loose drag.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks again.. we are staying at Sea Oats at the 4900 block of cherry grove.. the Beach as known is pretty flat.. so hopefully some table fare will be there.. lol


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

tightlines said:


> Thanks again.. we are staying at Sea Oats at the 4900 block of cherry grove.. the Beach as known is pretty flat.. so hopefully some table fare will be there.. lol


Let me know how you do. I'll be heading just a bit N of there in October. 

This summer, all I managed to catch was some croaker (way smaller than what I'm used to getting in MD), a pinfish, a pompano, a little blue, and one whiting.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Smooth.. quik8 referenced your flounder rig in an earlier post.. care to share??


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Smooth.. quik8 referenced your flounder rid in a post yesterday.. care to share?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

tightlines said:


> Hey Smooth.. quik8 referenced your flounder rig in an earlier post.. care to share??


1/2 or 3/4 oz bucktail with a gulp and a teaser hook with a gulp a foot above it. 20 or 25 lb flouro.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Hit the, surf around 2 yesterday and fished till 7..wind 15 to 20 NNE. . 5 oz would not hold.. caught nothing but a 6 pack of empty cans


----------

